# Can someone help me change my name?



## El Hondureño

I recently discovered that Hundurano is spelled wrong can someone help me change my name to El Hunduréno?


----------



## zebedee

Hi El Hunduréno,

You'll have to wait for Mike Kellogg, the Administrator, to come along and do that.
He should be along shortly!

Regards,
zeb

PS. and welcome to the forum by the way...


----------



## belén

Hey
Actually if you mean someone from Honduras, that would be "Hondureño" 

Anyway, changing nicks is only in the administrator, Mike Kellog's, hands. But I wanted to let you know about the word.

Cheers,
Belén


----------



## El Hondureño

Yeah that's what I mean Hundureño, I guess I'll just wait


----------



## zebedee

El Hundurano said:
			
		

> Yeah that's what I mean Hundureño, I guess I'll just wait



okay, so... I'm a bit confused now...do you want *Hondureño* ie someone from Honduras? or *Hundureño*?

Just so that Mike'll know what to change your name to!


----------



## El Hondureño

El Hondureño as in someone from Honduras sorry about


----------



## cuchuflete

El Hundurano said:
			
		

> El Hondureño as in someone from Honduras sorry about



Hola,
While you are waiting for help with the name change, you can add a signature with the name you want...Go to "User Control Panel" in the upper left of the page, and you will see an option for Signature.
If you need help with it, PM me and I'll do it for you.

Saludos,
Cuchuflete


----------



## vg2424

people here are helpful!


----------



## zebedee

vg2424 said:
			
		

> people here are helpful!



Yes, as a general rule we are. But you'll find we also have very little patience with meaningless posts so please refrain from posting them.

Thank you.


----------



## supercrom

Hello, Hondureño!

You've got a very similar thread here.

*CROM*


P.S. I hope I can be CROM soon.


----------



## zebedee

Thanks Crom!

So Hondureño, you can see from the thread which Crom's helpfully posted that all you have to do is create a new user: "_El Hondureño_", then send Mike Kellogg (his nick is mkellogg) a Private Message asking him kindly to merge your present "_El Hundurano_" with the new "_El Hondureño_". Easy!

saludos,
zeb


----------



## mkellogg

I'm trying to to have to do this every week, but follow Zebedee's directions and I'll do it for you.

Mike


----------

